# Savinelli Saturnia 616KS



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I love this pipe. I bought it on Ebay as an estate pipe a couple months ago for $40. These go for $70-80 new, and my pipe was in nearly new condition. I've been smoking it a lot since I bought it and it has become my favorite pipe for smoking aromatics.

First, it is a nice bent billiard (I love that shape) with a brownish red partially rusticated finish. It has a ring of smooth finish right around the rim and on the edge of the shank, as well as a smooth panel at the base of the bowl like on many Italian rusticated pipes. It is a beautiful pipe, I love the way the rustication feels, and it fits in my hand perfectly.










As you'd expect from a Savinelli, it is a terrific smoker. No gurgling, no whistling, the 9mm balsa filter allows a nice draw while blocking excess moisture from your mouth (you can get Savinellis with the typical 6mm insert or 9mm filters). Between the bent shape and balsa insert it smokes pretty cool. It is a decent sized pipe, but it is balanced very well, and it is a bent, so it is a good clencher. Without the insert it doesn't really lose anything, it has an incredible draw, and unlike some bents, working a pipe cleaner through the stem and into the bowl is no problem (it is definitely drilled true). Did I mention yet that I _love_ this pipe.

I keep finding myself looking at more Saturnia pipes in other shapes, and I'd be very surprised if I don't add one soon. If you get a chance to buy one, do yourself a favor and jump on it. At $70-80 for new they are an incredible deal, if you can find a good price on a nice estate pipe like I did you will feel like you stole the thing.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Ive been lookin at savinelli venezia or the natural line, i like the smooth finish, are the "lower end" ones just as good of a smoke usually?


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Zogg said:


> Ive been lookin at savinelli venezia or the natural line, i like the smooth finish, are the "lower end" ones just as good of a smoke usually?


I have the Saturnia, an Opera, and a couple Deluxe Milanos (no idea where the Deluxe Milano stands, I suspect they were mid-line since one has a factory silver band and those aren't usually put on a low end series but they go for cheap as estate pipes on Ebay). I have on order a Tundra 320 (bought a few weeks ago, but coming from Germany with cheap shipping so it isn't here yet) and I just bought a 320 Oscar. All are great, but they are higher end than the Venezia (though again, I don't know for sure where the Deluxe Milano stands).

I did examine a University Pipe I bought for one of my bombs and it seemed like a nice pipe (I didn't check the draw for obvious reasons). I only know the lower end pipes by rep, and many people who own them seem to absolutely love them. On another forum there is a guy with some pretty darned nice pipes, and his Venezia 320 is his favorite. If it helps, my opinion of the cheaper Savs is high enough that I've had my eye on a $50ish ($48 new at one online store) Savinelli Standing 207 (they are just very pretty rusticated pipes).


----------

